# My mice



## Annechien (Oct 27, 2011)

Let me introduce my mice:

Buck:

Aj, black variegated, satin carrier


Silver, silver agouti

Doe:

Blossom, blue self


Blue Lady, blue self


Lente, dove variegated


Linde, black self


Nienke, chocolate variegated satin


Ollie, chocolate variegated (bad chocolate, maybe because c dilution)


Okkie, black variegated


Pietje, lilac variegated


Summer, chocolate variegated, mother of Ollie....


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, you have some lovely mice there  
I think Pietje has got to be my favorite though


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Ahh stunning!
Love your little Okki 

And like your mouse-in-a-glass photo! 
Mice are just the right size for those glasses, aren't they.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Very pretty girls and boys there! And a very interesting pattern on the variegated! I like Nienke and Okkie.


----------



## Annechien (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks every one!

@Lesley, perfect fitt for mice those wine glasses
@GypsyTails, I like those patterns very much, not to much colour and not to much white.


----------

